# sharpening a pizza wheel...



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

any advice? thanks

joey


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I usually just replace the blade. Dexter sells replacement blades for about 8 or 9 bucks. They are a 10 degree single bevel.

To resharpen the used blade I mount it to a threaded rod and twirl it lightly against a belt sander. I then run the flat side against a stone to deburr.

Cut resistant gloves are a must with an unmounted circular blade. They give me the willies.

Jim


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I chuck them in a drill press or drill on low rpms and touch them up with water stone. Bear in mind these are cheap s/s and not designed to hold an edge


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not worth the time it takes to re-sharpen. Either buy a wheel that allows you to replace the blades, or buy cheap wheels and just chuck them when they get dull.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks all,

i don't really want to chuck it as it's not a cheapo...good weight and balance...great actually.....it has a screw for the wheel so i'll look into getting replacement wheels...didn't know they even existed, but why have a screw even right? i was just thinking/hoping i could just hit it with a steel or something...and yes bdl before you start rolling your eyes i know that a steel doesn't sharpen...just thought maybe i could steal(steel) a little bit more time...sigh...thanks all.....

joey


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey wait a second. What kind was it? 'Tis the price of advise. 

If the edge has rolled over onto the flat side steeling may help or remove and rub flat on a stone to see if that helps.

Jim


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

use a rotary stone like one you put on electric drill or a belt type sander.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

for those of you who would throw me to the wolves for using this sharpening method, please avert your eyes. sorry, but here goes...

i sharpened my kitchen aid s/s pizza wheel with an 'accusharp'.  for those of you unfamiliar with an accusharp, it's a handheld sharpening device only used by the very very lazy or the very very uninformed...gotta tell you though, it worked beautifully so there's that......if you're wondering why i even possess such a thing, doesn't everyone?

joey


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I had a friend give me one of these--or at least something much like it as mine's a no-name, not a LamsonSharp.

I've been very happy with it. Bulky to store, but does an awesome job on pizza. Easy to touch up on standard sharpening gear.

Being a nerd with nerdy friends, we joke about cutting our pizza with Klingon honor as it bears some resemblance to a Klingon Bat'leth.

I admit, i wouldn't have bought one for myself, but if this one were stolen, lost or damaged, i'd buy another as I like it that much.


----------

